# rmax manual 4wd



## rmax

putting this out to let you guys know that the upgraded backing plates are ready to be shipped. but due to a computer failure, i have lost most of your address, so i would like for you to send me a p/m or call 6012013573 to give me your address, thanks for your patience


----------



## filthyredneck

PM SENT....Thanks Bud.


----------



## mcpyro3

pm'd... thanks


----------



## brute21

Does this manual 4x4 bypass everything to make it engage? If it does that will best thing to do if having actuator problems.


----------



## filthyredneck

Yes it is a cable-operated system...completely replaces the factory 4wd actuator thats on the side of the diff, 4wd is engaged/disengaged with a lever that gets mounted through your left side plastic. Heres what it looks like, I painted the white plastic housing with black krylon plastic paint...sticks excellent.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Derag2

Is this instant 4x4 or you still need to be able to roll to engage


----------



## filthyredneck

Instant, the second the lever is pulled out of 2wd position its locked in.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## mcpyro3

yes this would be a solution to any 4x4 prob as you make it go into 4x4 or 2wd not tell something electric to do it for you and it's instant 4x4 you can shift from a dead stop or rolling and it shifts


----------



## deadman inc

filthyredneck said:


> Instant, the second the lever is pulled out of 2wd position its locked in.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


Its manual just like a honda. No rolling to engage. If its in 4wd its in i promise lol. Rmaxx i know filthy has spoke with about shipping mine with his and i that my friend will work out perfect. I will have my old one off this weekend. Thanks alot rmaxx.

Away from home using tapatalk


----------



## Tempsho

How much, and are there any draw backs to this setup? I remember reading a thread about people not being able to get something to seal properly and leaking. Is that an issue with manual 4x4?


----------



## filthyredneck

Tempsho said:


> How much, and are there any draw backs to this setup? I remember reading a thread about people not being able to get something to seal properly and leaking. Is that an issue with manual 4x4?


That is what this thread was started for by rmax....to let the current users of HIS manual 4x4 setup know that he has redesigned the backing plate of the actuator housing and that the leaking problem should now be gone, and he's now sending the updated part to everybody that currently has this. Customer service at its best!


----------



## kevinryan7

Yup, can't beat his customer service......I know **** well Kawi doesn't send me the upgrades they make to their parts for free......wouldn't that be something, a dealer actual concerned with customer satisfaction instead of just the sale :33:


----------



## Derag2

How much is this? I dont have any problems yet nut the less electronics the better


----------



## kevinryan7

You'll have to get up with Ricky (rmax) on here....he'll get you set up.


----------



## rmax

heres a look at the back plate ,they will come square you will need to trim them to your block as no 2 blocks are quite the same, should not be a big deal,i will be sending the new pins an slider blocks as well


----------



## rmax

just letting you guys know the parts are on there way , watch your mail box, an let me know if anything has happened to the package , really do not trust the USPS


----------



## filthyredneck

Will do, thank you sir!

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## mcpyro3

thanks hopefully they make it here before our ride this weekend that would be sweet


----------



## tnarg84

Man i need one of those rmax, I'm not allowed to send you a PM for some reason, can you email me at [email protected] or just let me know on here about the price and shipping for this manual 4wd setup. I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## filthyredneck

^ you can't pm yet because you haven't made enough posts. The forum has a feature to help weed out spammers, as soon as you get a handful of posts your pm's will start working. Welcome to the forum by the way.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## tnarg84

ah gotcha, i appreciate the info filthy. I'm assuming you have the manual 4wd setup, if so, is it a pretty straight forward install? Just take the electronic actuator off, bolt the handy new manual setup and run the cable and cut a hole in the plastics?


----------



## Trice

I just got my kit in the mail yesterday. Rdmax is a standup guy and great to do business with. I'm telling all my friends with brutes that don't do the internet forum thing about his kit and they all been wanting one. I hope I get to meet u one day rdmax in person on a ride or something because I so owe u a beer. Thanks again buddy.


----------



## filthyredneck

tnarg84 said:


> ah gotcha, i appreciate the info filthy. I'm assuming you have the manual 4wd setup, if so, is it a pretty straight forward install? Just take the electronic actuator off, bolt the handy new manual setup and run the cable and cut a hole in the plastics?


Thats the install in a nutshell. I went ahead and installed a kfx belt cover on mine as well so that I could delete the KEBC and electronic 4wd just by unplugging everything and removing the fuse. Dash now always lights "2wd"....doesn't flash back and forth, and I simply taped up my connectors so that if for some reason I ever want to return back to stock all I gotta do is plug both components back in and put the fuse in. Only thing I had to do was bypass the belt switch since the kfx cover doesn't have a place for it.


----------



## Rolley01

so oil goes inside the housing from the diff? does water go down through the cable into the housing as well if you go deep ?


----------



## rmax

havent really noticed any problem with water in the cable housing, i have been running the same cable for over 2yrs on mine ,an go handle bar deep often, i usely take it to arkansas during the winter for hunting with temps well below freezing, an its always been free , i would think if water was in the cable houseing it would have frozen


----------



## TooTall

can you pm me some info on this setup as far as the cost?


----------



## holladaymtm

Im getting one of these kits soon as i pick my new brute up monday


----------



## justwanttoride

Rmax could you pm me with a price on these kits


----------



## Stimpy

I'd like to know the price on one of these as well.


----------



## JLOWERY

I believe they're $275-300 can't remember exactly but seems like that's what he told me.

KAWI RULES


----------



## rmax

did not know if talking prices on the open forum was allowed , but jlowery hit it 275.00 shipped in states, 325.00 for our north of the border folks (canada shipping sucks)


----------



## Rolley01

Yup i was considering getting one but with shipping puts it over the edge. (canadian) In the process of building my own, $65 bucks into it and almost done. little bit different then rmax setup but same concept.


----------



## mudpopper

i need one too, rmax can u pm me i just joined


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Rmax u ever finished mine yet?


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425

^ He's been laid up for a while now, bad accident. Not sure how much work he's able to do at the moment.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

O not good didnt know that.


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## rmax

yea ,getting around kind of slow, but getting there. after 9wks of mostly flat on your back it really zaps your strength


----------



## Oilfield1

I just got mine on......is there any need to run RTV around the housing or will the o-rings be good enough to prevent it from leaking?


----------



## rmax

i put a little around the oring before i mount it sometimes


----------



## Sallzy

You didn't wreck your wheeler did you? That would suck ***.


----------



## rmax

4 wheeler, playing around hit the gas at about 5mph roll, throttle stuck wfo,an the ride began, very short ,very fast, 1st reaction was to turn off ingwith key switch,not a good move. 2nd thought kill switch, good move but to late,glanced off tree with rt side of atv, i went off left side (i guess)really do not rember much after that, or the month of nov. end result 5 broken ribs, ruptured spleen, all kinde of scrapes an bruises,
damage to brute= zero


----------



## Woodzracer11

I'm new to mimb and need some info if anyone could help out. I have an 05 brute force 650 and I am needing to know how to make it or even buy one of those 4x4 converters. If anyone has any info do let me know thanks. I seen where rmax makes this conversion but don't know how to get a hold of them to buy one, any info would be great thanx.


----------



## Stogi

Woodzracer11 said:


> I'm new to mimb and need some info if anyone could help out. I have an 05 brute force 650 and I am needing to know how to make it or even buy one of those 4x4 converters. If anyone has any info do let me know thanks. I seen where rmax makes this conversion but don't know how to get a hold of them to buy one, any info would be great thanx.


Click on his name then click on "Send private message" in the box that drops down.


----------



## dodge2500

best design ive seen et havent tryed it et sence motor is out of bike gitting rebuilt and thanks alot rmax once i get it back oil cooler and manual cable is getting put on


----------



## Woodzracer11

Thanks for info I will try it, but I haven't posted anything yet so idk if it will let me send him a pm but will try, thanks again

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

Ok I tried to send a pm but after I type a message how do u send it?


----------



## Polaris425

should say "send" under the box where you type.


----------



## Woodzracer11

Ok thanks


----------



## rmax

just wanted to let everyone know i am back up an running ,rode the brute yesturday for the first time since the crash,all seems to be well. had a lot of time to think an study on some things , 1 idea i will go aheah with for sure. preformance upgrade is all i can say for now


----------



## DirtyBrutes

Glad your doing better. When I get a little breathing room I will be getting one of these.


----------



## rmax

just let me know


----------



## bigcountry07

Rmax I can't send pm's yet. Can you email me at [email protected] I would like to know the price.on one of the rmaxx 4x4 kits


----------



## rmax

bigcountry07 said:


> Rmax I can't send pm's yet. Can you email me at [email protected] I would like to know the price.on one of the rmaxx 4x4 kits


email sent


----------



## Cdd258

Rmax I spoke with you back in December about ordering one of these mods. I wasn't sure if you were back up and running since the accident. I was still waiting on a call to let me know mine was ready. Can you email me at [email protected] with a time frame on these and if the price is still what we discussed in december? Thanks


----------



## rmax

sorry ,lost contact, still fairly well medicated dec-jan , pm an email sent


----------



## Bradleyld88

Can you e mail me rmax with info on this kit, I am interrested in this kit. [email protected]


----------



## MooseVtx

Will this fit a 2002 650 prairie? Hope so.


----------



## rmax

most have gone on the brutes, but there are a couple that i know of that have them on praries


----------



## 05_brute

PM Sent.


----------



## av6gp

I sent a PM but not sure if it went through. Please email me at [email protected] with pricing/payment info.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

My buddy daniel bought a kit today rmax, he cant post on mimb for some reason but we bout to put it on tonight!


----------



## swampedeiger

Rmax I'm interested shoot me a pm


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Well me and my buddy went riding today to test out his manual actuator and it was a SUCCESS!! Instructions were very helpful ...took a couple tries to get the block to line up with the piece in the differential but man he loves it ...thanks Rick!


----------



## 05-bruterider

Rmax can you email me at [email protected]


----------



## rmax

*4wd*



05-bruterider said:


> Rmax can you email me at [email protected]


 
pm sent


----------



## mater750

Is there a post or a website that I could find out how much your kit is Rmax?

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

$275 shipped


----------



## mater750

Aite thanx for the kick back

Fatboyz Customz Crew


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Np bud ...kit is well worth it too man!! Me and my buddy installed a kit on his brute, works like a charm!


----------



## 88rxn/a

Would be nice to kick in 4wd while stuck in a hole without the dif. Exploding..


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

88rxn/a said:


> Would be nice to kick in 4wd while stuck in a hole without the dif. Exploding..


Yeah man I know the feeling, it sucks when you sink it in 2wd and can't get the front end locked in due to that 2mph delay bs

much rather be muddin than on here


----------



## adam6604

Might have to finally get this lol on my third actuator and frustrated enough I want to sell the brute most days.. seems like every ride I lose 4x4 and start getting stuck all day. Love the quad.. hate the breaking.lol ill hit you up sometime this week if I decide to keep the quad for a bit or not rmax. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

It will pay for itself in the first mud hole u get in ..play in 2wd then just throw it in 4wd and climb out the hole. Tht easy!


----------



## rmax

mater750 said:


> Aite thanx for the kick back
> 
> Fatboyz Customz Crew


think i just sent 1 vto someone in your group, should be there mon/tues, check it out


----------



## 05-bruterider

Got my rmax manual 4wd today and got it installed looked well built and teal good guy to deal with going to test it out today and tomorrow


----------



## clgodwin79

RMAX, got any to sell right now?


----------



## Twizted

I'm also interested [email protected]


----------



## Darkneck

I can't wait to purchase one of these soon as my taxes hit. My homemade manual conversion sucks.


----------



## Playdoh

Sensational work mate!! I'm in Australia and I know of jalf a dozen guys over here that are interested in buying your kit. Would love to know if a group but would be cheaper for us and how much freight might be. This is my first post so I don't think I can do pm's yet. Flick me an email if you get time at [email protected] or I'll get my posts up and flick you a pm. Very interested!! Top work


----------



## reed1320

Im interested in a manual 4x4 kit also I sent a message not forsure if it worked but my email.is 
[email protected]


----------



## TommyB

Are these still available?


----------



## rmax

yes they are


----------



## kyman

Read this forum for years, just bacame a member finally so I could purchase one of your systems. Are you still making them? If so shoot me an email so I can buy one. Thanks! [email protected]


----------



## rmax

Still make them call or text 6012013573


----------



## Bvill01

*Manual 4x4*

Rmax I'm interested can you please message me


----------



## rmax

Bvill01 said:


> Rmax I'm interested can you please message me




I still make them an have units ready to ship they are 250$ shipped to mimb members you can call or text me at 601-201-3573
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randallfuller

Do you still make these kits if so I will be needing 1


----------



## bigg joe

filthyredneck said:


> Yes it is a cable-operated system...completely replaces the factory 4wd actuator thats on the side of the diff, 4wd is engaged/disengaged with a lever that gets mounted through your left side plastic. Heres what it looks like, I painted the white plastic housing with black krylon plastic paint...sticks excellent.
> 
> -Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


hey bro does the cable-operated systemfit on a ford 4x4


----------



## bigg joe

hey bro does the cable-operated systemfit on a ford 4x4


----------



## bigg joe

i need one like that for a 96 ford bronco 4x4


----------

